# Grilled Moroccan Chicken Citron



## Chef Brian (May 10, 2002)

This Moroccan chicken recipe features plenty of spices as well as a hint of lemon for a flavorful chicken dish that is sure to please. Try this with some cous cous and grilled vegetables.

2 whole chickens cut into quarters
4 tablespoons minced garlic
3 tablespoons fresh minced parsley
3 tablespoons fresh minced cilantro
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground turmeric
1 teaspoon ground ginger
pinch of saffron threads
freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon red chili flakes
juice and zest of 2 lemons
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil


Mince the herbs and the lemon zest. Combine chicken with all remaining ingredients making sure each piece of chicken is evenly covered with the seasoning mixture. Let sit over night in refrigerator.

Clean the grill off with a grill brush and a towel. Heat grill on a high setting for 5 minutes. Place chicken on grill, reduce heat to medium and turn the chicken over every 2 minutes. This will insure even cooking. Reduce the heat to low and continue to cook the chicken for another 10 - 15 minutes. Chicken should reach an internal temperature of 160 degrees. 

Serves 4 - 6 
Recipe by Brian Johnson


----------



## kitchenelf (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Brian,

This looks like a great recipe - especially for this time of year!!!  We definately look forwar to more.  And especially thank you for taking the time to share your recipes with us, as well as the link to your site.  I thoroughly enjoyed looking through (and filing away!!!) some of the recipes I saw.

Looking forward to more!


----------

